# Idée développement pour Magic TrackPad



## Leyry Hynemonth (27 Juillet 2010)

Salut... 

Vue que je suis loin d'avoir les compétences qu'il faut pour développer l'idée que je viens d'avoir, je vous en fait part. 

De toute façon, ça doit pas être vendable très cher.... surtout qu'il y à une partie bricole. 

La problématique : 
Le clavier Bleutooth d'Apple ne contiens pas de pavé numérique. 

La solution, pour ceux qui ont un Magic Trackpad :
Une partie logicielle, qui en fonction de l'endroit où l'on appuie sur le trackpad, envoi un chiffre, ou autre touche de la partie pavé numérique aux lieux de déplacer la souris. 

Une partie bidouille, le client s'imprime une sorte de calque qui représente le pavé numérique. 
Il dispose ensuite ce calque sur le Magic TrackPad. 

Une combinaison de touche active/désactive la fonction pavé numérique.

De plus, le clic physique du TrackPad pourrait servir de retours sensitif pour prendre en compte le clic. Ainsi, soit le chiffre est envoyé par tapotement, soit il faut mettre le doigt et exercer une pression sur tout le pad pour faire un vrais click. 

Un service supplémentaire  peut-être de vendre le calque déjà fait, dans un espèce de transparent qui perturbe le moins possible la sensibilité du pad, et qui soit légèrement adhésif pour tenir en place. 


Voilà voilà... un idée un peux farfelue... mais qui ferait certainement quelques heureux. 

(Et peut-être que je ne suis pas le premier à l'avoir eu.)


Edit : On peut étendre l'idée, et faire un pad à raccourcis, ou alors une partie du haut des raccourcis, et le reste du pad en trackpad normal... fin, bref... y-a plein de possibilités ! 

Edit : Petit photoshop'o'montage pour le résultat du calque sur le Magic TrackPad :


----------



## tatouille (28 Juillet 2010)

*admin a classer dans spam*


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (28 Juillet 2010)

tatouille a dit:


> *admin a classer dans spam*



Pourquoi ? Qu'est-ce que j'ai fait encore ?


----------



## bokeh (28 Juillet 2010)

Leyry Hynemonth a dit:


> Pourquoi ? Qu'est-ce que j'ai fait encore ?


Oui, on se demande, hein ?


----------



## Daddy98 (7 Août 2010)

Bonjour,

Je trouve ça géniale l'idée, mais je ne sais pas trop comment faire, en gros, il faut arriver a désactiver la fonction sourie du Magic TrackPad et réussir a détourner les geste effectué avec.

J'ai acheté un Magic TrackPad hier, et je trouve ça bien pratique.


----------



## Vivid (20 Août 2010)

Daddy98 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Je trouve ça géniale l'idée, mais je ne sais pas trop comment faire, en gros, il faut arriver a désactiver la fonction sourie du Magic TrackPad et réussir a détourner les geste effectué avec.
> 
> J'ai acheté un Magic TrackPad hier, et je trouve ça bien pratique.



qui cherche, pour savoir si on peut détecter une position après effleurement. 

Le premier qui a parler .


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (21 Août 2010)

Vue que personne n'a souhaité prendre le projet en main ici, j'en ai parlé directement à l'auteur de l'outils "MagicPrefs", celui qui ajoute des capacités à la surface tactile de la MagicMouse. 

Il à déjà réalisé ce travail sur la MM, il y à de forte chances qu'il l'adapte aussi à MagicTrackPad


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (21 Août 2010)

Tiens... il semblerais qu'il soit tout à fait possible d'appliquer un film sur le Magic Trackpad sans en altérer son fonctionnement.... 

Bizarre... les chemins se croisent...


----------



## Rez2a (23 Août 2010)

Franchement, c'est une bonne idée, mais le souci, c'est que comme tu dis, ça nécessite d'avoir un film par-dessus le trackpad pour savoir ce qu'on fait... ce genre de solution existe déjà sur iPhone il me semble, dans un sens c'est plus pratique car l'iPhone a l'avantage d'avoir une surface multitouch qui est aussi un écran pour afficher le pavé numérique.

Si il y a des gens prêts à se procurer puis coller un film sur leur trackpad pour l'utiliser comme pavé numérique, ça veut dire qu'ils en ont vraiment besoin et à mon avis ces gens-là ont déjà un clavier avec pavé numérique, au prix du trackpad ça n'est pas très avantageux...


----------



## Daddy98 (23 Août 2010)

Vivid a dit:


> qui cherche, pour savoir si on peut détecter une position après effleurement.
> 
> Le premier qui a parler .



Euuuh...   Oui ....  Mais alors c'est que ma femme ....

Non enfaite je ne développe qu'en PHP, HTML, et Shell, je ne pense pas avoir les bons outils en main  Je ne fais pas partis non plus du programme developpeur ADC donc j'ai pas beaucoup de docs !

Mais si quelqu'un veux le développer je le soutiendrais très fort moralement !



> Si il y a des gens prêts à se procurer puis coller un film sur leur trackpad pour l'utiliser comme pavé numérique, ça veut dire qu'ils en ont vraiment besoin et à mon avis ces gens-là ont déjà un clavier avec pavé numérique, au prix du trackpad ça n'est pas très avantageux...



Euh oui ou des besoins très spécifiques ! Je n'ai pas de place sur mon bureau pour poser un sourie, et le TrackPad de mon MacBook et trop loin, et vu que c'est un MacBook Black il n'a pas toutes les possibilités (limité a 2 doigts). Et je ne compte pas mettre de pavé numérique sur le Pad mais plutôt quelques boutons assignables et des sliders, même peut-être un colorpicker si quelqu'un publie un logiciel plutôt "Sandbox" que "Clé en mains"


----------



## tatouille (24 Août 2010)

Leyry Hynemonth a dit:


> Vue que personne n'a souhaité prendre le projet en main ici, j'en ai parlé directement à l'auteur de l'outils "MagicPrefs", celui qui ajoute des capacités à la surface tactile de la MagicMouse.
> 
> Il à déjà réalisé ce travail sur la MM, il y à de forte chances qu'il l'adapte aussi à MagicTrackPad



sinon il reste le stabilo boss...

j'attend de le voir se planter comme une crepe .......


----------



## iLooo (15 Octobre 2010)

Salut Leyry Hynemonth,
non, tu n'es pas le seul, j'avais bien envie de cette solution également, combinée au film collant que tu as trouvé.
As-tu eu une réponse, un délai du concepteur de MagicPrefs? Il me semble que ceci est susceptible d'intéresser tout Français (clavier avec chiffres shiftés) allergique aux câbles sur le bureau, il doit y en avoir...

En attendant, une solution hardware est sortie aujourd'hui. Mais ce pavé _en plus_ du trackpad, il va falloir des grands bureaux...


----------



## Staale75 (14 Novembre 2010)

Une idée un peu plus simple et facile à mettre en uvre par rapport au film à coller sur le trackpad, ce serait qu'Apple permette l'écriture via le trackpad comme c'est déjà possible pour le chinois ou le japonais ; il suffirait de dessiner les chiffres sur le trackpad avec un doigt pour qu'ils s'affichent sur l'écran.
En attendant, pour ceux qui n'utilisent pas encore cette technique, une solution "moindre mal" pour taper sans trop de difficulté des chiffres à la file sur un clavier de portable ou bluetooth, c'est d'activer la méthode de saisie "Français numérique" dans Préférences système / Langue et texte / Méthodes de saisie. La touche Ver. Maj. permet alors de taper des chiffres avec les touches &, é, " etc. sans garder un doigt sur une touche Maj.
En espérant que ça aidera un petit peu...


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (14 Novembre 2010)

Staale75 a dit:


> dessiner les chiffres sur le trackpad avec un doigt pour qu'ils s'affichent sur l'écran.



Une bien meilleure idée que la mienne !


----------



## giga64 (14 Novembre 2010)

Pas forcément, si le but est de taper des chiffres au km, les "écrire" sur le TP est plus long que de tapoter des zones du TP affectées à chaque chiffre et opération arithmétique...


----------



## Staale75 (15 Novembre 2010)

Pas faux, il faut aussi prendre en compte le temps perdu à rectifier les chiffres qui ne seraient pas bien interprétés, comme un 7 à la place d'un 1, un 0 à la place d'un o si l'interface reconnaît aussi les lettres... Mais bon, si ça pouvait donner une idée à quelqu'un, en la perfectionnant...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 09h16 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 09h07 ----------

Par ailleurs, la petite application iPhone "Numberkey Free" permet de transformer l'iPhone en pavé numérique, Wifi malheureusement et pas (encore) bluetooth. Mais ça fonctionne bien et ça peut toujours servir en dépannage, en attendant mieux.
Plus de renseignements ici : http://www.balmuda.com/en/laboratory/numberkey/


----------



## kiba91 (19 Novembre 2010)

Salut a tous, 

je suis dans le désarroi le plus total...nouvel acquéreur d'un macbook pro 17", je dois bien avouer que le pavé numérique me manque trop!!! Je viens du monde pc et je dispose d'un Asus G73JH.

En dev comme en graphisme, sur le G73JH la rapidité d'execution des taches est très élevée. Ces différentes taches s'effectuent donc avec un naturel à tout épreuve. Alors que sur le mac c'est une tout autre histoire... Pour une plateforme qui est censé être le graal des graphistes...

Je acheté un macbook pro POUR son système d'exploitation que je trouve très agréable et ses fonctionnalités novatrices telles que le trackpad ou la magic mouse, exposé, space, une interface maginifiques... La liste est longue... Et à aucun moment je n'ai penser rencontrer des difficultés de manipulation me rendant moins efficace dans mon travail au quotidien.

Ce pavé numérique est essentiel en dev. Quelle galère de devoir alterner entre clavier type numérique et type alphabétique (cmd+espace), puis d'activer le lockshift pour finalement réussir à taper des chiffres rapidement (et encore il faut utiliser les deux mains pour taper vite, alors qu'a une main sur un pavé, on inscrit pi à la vitesse de la lumière ^^).

Cette combinaison de touches (cmd+espace) pourrait servir à activer le pavé numérique sur le trackpad, se serait tellement gééééniaaaaalllll!!! Et puis si il n'avait pas autant été porté sur le design et l'érgonomie apple aurait compris que le pavé numérique n'est pas superflux (parait-il que le clavier ne dispose pas du pavé numérique afin d'aligner ce dernier et le trackpad au centre du macbook... Mouai... pas très convainquant... c'est peut être "beau & classe" mais au détriment d'un outils plus qu'indispensable pour les dev/graphiste... qu'elle perte de temps lorsque l'on redimensionne un document sur toshop ou illustrator, qu'on fait du html et css sur dream, et de l'AS sur flash...).

Sérieusement j'adore le système d'exploitation mais des lacunes comme celles ci me font perdre un temps fou (de l'ordre de quelques secondes à chaque fois, mais cumulées, ca fait des heures... et en plus c'est fatiguant à force de devoir penser a activer et désactiver le lockshift... Ce n'est absolument pas naturel)

Ne reste que l'option d'un pavé numérique externe ou d'un clavier filaire avec le pavé intégré... mais bon c'est vraiment débile d'avoir à trimballer sont clavier en plus du macbook quand tu vas bosser en agence ou chez un pote ou dans la foret avec les renards... puis ca prend plus de place sur le bureau et du coup l'écran est plus loin... Le pavé numérique externe ca passe encore mais meme comme ca, une application permettant d'activer le pavé numérique sur le trackpad serait tellement plus coool et pratique.

Et si apple avait eut l'intelligence de certains fabriquant pc, ils auraient intégrer sous le trackpad un rétroéclérage affichant le clavier numérique (ou tout autres raccourcis pour faire plaisir à certains ^^). Pour le prix cela n'aurait pas été un luxe :/ . Out les plastiques adhésif transparent ou je ne sais quoi, pour laisser place à un effet des plus saisissant et qui plus est super pratique.

Tout ca pour dire (désolé pour le coup de gueule mais fallait que ca sorte ) que je serais preneur de toute application (sous licence libre ou payante) capable de gérer un pavé numérique sur notre cher trackpad. La ou les personnes ayant les compétences pour nous concocter ça seraient mes sauveurs!!

Leyry Hynemonth tu dis que le dev de magicprefs à développé un pavé numérique sur la magic mouse? J'ai pourtant magicprefs d'installé et j'ai pas trouvé cette option. Mais je vais aller fouiner voir si je trouve quelque chose, en tout cas merci pour l'info et si t'as un lien n'hésite à nous le communiquer  .

En aparté, la magic est géniallllee mais meme problèmes, des lacunes débiles qui la rende insupportable. Magicprefs comblent certaines lacunes, mais l'essentiel, la suppression de cette P***** d'accélération n'est pas gérer... j'ai trop du mal avec cette souris pour être précis lors de grand mouvement (pour les petits mouvements ca reste gérable, mais pas aussi précis que sur pc malheureusement).

J'ai calé space en raccourci souris en bas a droite de mon écran. Combien de fois je l'ai activé  involontairement alors que je pointais la corbeille!! A rendre fou sérieusement!!! Et ce n'est qu'un exemple parmi d'autres... alors que sur pc avec une logitech performance MX bah... Rien a dire tous les mouvements sont parfaitement précis et chaque geste est controlé.

J'ai alors installé Magicdriver, qui supprime plutôt bien cette accélération, mais entre en conflit avec le logiciel natif apple et magicprefs. et puis la gestion du touch est moins efficace donc c'est vraiment dommage. Puis je ne sais pas si c'est le temps de s'habituer à l'ergonomie de cette souris, mais j'ai des douleur dans la mains depuis que je l'utilise, sous le pouce en se rapprochant du poignet. Pourtant j'effleure cette souris et par moment je trouve son utilisation tres souple et agréable, mais dés qu'il faut un peut de précision, je dois effectuer un mouvement qui ne me semble pas naturel en contractant très légèrement, mais à de nombreuses reprises, mon pouce et mon annulaire, puis mon index en cas d'un clic gauche resté appuyé. 

Ce n'est que mon ressenti, mais j'aimerai connaitre le votre a ce sujet.

Du coup c'est pareil, l'utilisation d'illustrator photoshop et compagnie est moins efficace, je met plus de temps à effectuer des taches simples. Puis le pire de tout je crois c'est le zoom sur ces applis, il est trop mal géré! sur pc, ctrl+molette et ca glisse comme dans du beurre, aucun acoup ou ralentissement, le zoom et dézoom est ultra fluide et rapide, alors que la c'est un calvaire avec le touch sur la magic, ca ne zoom pas immédiatement, ca zoom et dézoom tout seul, enfin c'est dégeu quoi... et meme avec la logitech c'est toujours beaucoup moins précis que sur le pc.

Alors je pose la question, certe le système d'exploitation est tres intuitifs sur énormément de points (notamment l'aperçu de tout types d'images ou fichiers directement dans le finder), est beau (malgré que windows 7 est vraiment très efficace et beau également), certe des outils comme le trackpad et la magic sont novateur et pratique pour une utilisation simple, mais j'aimerai savoir ou sont les avantages pour des dev ou des graphistes? Ou est le gain en productivité et rapidité?

Sur mon Asus G73JH qui est superieur au macbook pro haut de gamme en terme de composants, et donc traite généralement plus rapidement les opérations lourdes sur de gros fichiers (dans toshop ou maya par exemple, alors que mon macbook pro i7 2,66 Ghz avec 8 GO de ram... est moins "puissant"pour un prix deux fois plus élevé... 1400 pour le asus contre 2800 pour le mac), j'effectue toutes mes taches beaucoup plus rapidement et avec souplesse, sans forcer... Sur le mac j'ai mal au poignet, je suis souler quand le zoom par en sucette, quand je n'arrive pas à pointer un outils sans activer celui d'en dessous...

Je ne cherche pas à dénigrer, au contraire je veux m'adapter car vraiment je suis sous le charme de cet OS... Mais le jeu en vaut il la chandelle?

Je peux commencer à répondre à ma question en précisant qu'une de mes grandes joies au passage sur le mac, à été de pouvoir ouvrir un fichier illustrator sur lequel j'avais superposé 7 templates et donc passé de bonnes heures de travail, qui ne s'ouvrait plus sur mon illustrator windows! Quelle délivrance ^^

Et au passage si vous avez des conseils, ou un logiciel miracle au sujet de la magic mouse, et pouvant soulager ma pauvre mains, je suis tout ouïe


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (19 Novembre 2010)

kiba91 a dit:


> Leyry Hynemonth tu dis que le dev de magicprefs à développé un pavé numérique sur la magic mouse



Non, je lui en ai seulement parlé, et il à trouvé l'idée intéressante. 
C'est tout pour le moment. 

.court


----------



## alainsl (19 Novembre 2010)

En fait, ce n'est pas très difficile à faire. Il y a effectivement tout ce qu'il faut pour détecter l'endroit exact où la main est en contact avec la pad. 
Pour le film, il faudra des films similaires à ceux de l'iphone ou de l'ipad, ceux qui n'altèrent pas le contact entre la surface et le doigt.

Je vérifie quelques trucs sur la détection des contacts.

Mais il faudrait que le logiciel soit en fond de tâche et pourrait avoir un mode "touch" qui serait le mode pavé et un mode "dessin" où on écrit les chiffres par ex.

On peux même réfléchir à d'autres utilisations, comme des touches de raccourcis style pomme+c pomme+v ...etc en fonction des applications...

wisp me si tu veux


----------



## teo (19 Novembre 2010)

je tombe par hasard sur ce fil et j'approuve l'idée ! 

Je l'ai eu de mon côté à la sortie du Magic TrackPad - j'ai le clavier BT et le pavé numérique me manque terriblement ! - mais n'y connaissant rien en prog, je me suis dit que d'autres la réaliseraient avant moi 
J'avais aussi pensé ajouter un geste pour la tabulation pour les utilisateurs de tableurs. L'idée du film est à mon avis le plus simple à faire.
Quand j'y pense, je dois dire que je ne comprend pas pourquoi personne chez Apple ne l'a imposé lors de la sortie du produit. Ça me donne l'impression d'un produit non terminé :/
On pourrait l'activer ou le désactiver dans les Préfs Système et avec une impression en sérigraphie sur la surface, ce serait nettement mieux&#8230;


----------



## kiba91 (19 Novembre 2010)

Je viens de trouver un petite appli pas toute récente mais qui à l'air excellente, a savoir numberkey pour iphone. Elle transforme l'iphon en pavé numérique pour macbook. 

Alors pour tout ceux qui possède un iphone, cette solution pourrai convenir. Malheureusement pour moi j'ai un android, et je n'ai pas trouver d'application similaire T_T... Si quelqu'un en connais une je prend direct ^^


----------



## kiba91 (20 Novembre 2010)

J'ai réussi à me faire prêter un Iphone  bon pour une soirée mais c'est déjà ca ^^j'ai donc pu tester l'appli numberKey et en fait ça déchire  

ca répond au poil! Trop bon ^^

Je l'ai mis a gauche du mac (faut pas avoir d'usb connectés sinon ca peut etre galère, au pire faut le mette un peu plus loin mais ca change pas grand chose). Après un petit temps d'adaptation je commence a moins regarder l'iphone pour taper les chiffres et d'un simple petit mouvement de main sur la gauche et hop 5895685726-+*/=/
,031,65235
553664-**===/**-+
695,85
1234567890,=/*-+

Voilà trop rapide mon dieu que je suis soulager. Quand ça revient à la ligne c'est parce que j'ai appuyé sur la touche enter du pavé numérique ^^

L'avantage par rapport à un pavé numérique externe (celui de microsoft est pas mal niveau design... sinon le logitech qui semble pratique mes assez balèze..) c'est que l'iphone est plus petit, donc sur le bureau il prend moins de place, et puis il permet plus de flexibilité : 

on peut le poser à gauche ou à droite (à droite sans trop gêner la souris), le poser sur le mac (sur l'enceinte, ou a coté du trackpad, ou meme sur le trackpad si on ne s'en sert pas, devant le mac en position vertical, et il me semble que dans la version payante on peut le mettre à l'horizontal). Sachant qu'un pavé numérique à fil (flexibilité réduite) ou en bluetooth est plus gros, il permet moins de position "discrète".

Mais il n'empêche que pour ceux comme moi qui ne possède pas d'iphone, cette solution peut s'avérer très satisfaisante. Le pavé bluetooth microsoft coute 45 euros, et le pavé logitech quand à lui coute 30 euros mais utilise un port usb avec le récepteur unifying. Si vous utilisez une souris logitech telle que la performance MX vous n'aurez besoin que d'un seul récepteur.

Perso je ne sais pa encore si je vai revenir vers la performance MX ou rester sur la magic mouse... 

Enfin bref en attendant qu'un super dev trop cool nous remplisse de bonheur avec une application pour transformer le trackpad en pavé num, ces deux solutions pallieront vraiment au manque.

En espérant que cela aide


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (20 Novembre 2010)

Merci pour ton retour sur NumberKey... 

Je vais le tester de mon coté.


----------



## herszk (28 Novembre 2010)

Bonjour.
Je signale à ceux qui ne le savent pas qu'il existe maintenant chez macway un pavé numérique bluetooth parfaitement adapté au clavier sans fil, voir http://www.macway.com/fr/product/20721/lmp-bluetooth-keypad-pave-numerique-bluetooth-28-touches.html .


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (31 Août 2011)

Leyry Hynemonth a dit:


> Salut...
> 
> Vue que je suis loin d'avoir les compétences qu'il faut pour développer l'idée que je viens d'avoir, je vous en fait part.
> 
> ...




Et voilà !! Ça existe !

http://www.macg.co/news/voir/214202/mobee-transforme-le-magic-trackpad-en-pave-numerique

C'est arrivé, mon idée à été appliquée. :rateau:


----------



## teo (31 Août 2011)

J'ai vu ça ce matin, moi aussi. Je trouve que 30 &#8364; c'est cher, mais bon, si ça se colle et s'enlève sans problème et sans s'abimer&#8230;


----------



## herszk (1 Septembre 2011)

Bonjour.
C'est vrai, c'est cher, mais c'est génial.
Je ne vois que des avantages, pas d'encombrement supplémentaire : juste le clavier et le trackpad , écologique : pas de système alimenté, le trackpad multifonction idéal.


----------



## teo (1 Septembre 2011)

_écologique, écologique_, quand tu connais la quantité d'énergie nécessaire à la fabrication d'une tonne d'aluminium et les saloperies que cela produit, je tempérerai ton enthousiasme&#8230; vert


----------



## herszk (1 Septembre 2011)

teo a dit:


> _écologique, écologique_, quand tu connais la quantité d'énergie nécessaire à la fabrication d'une tonne d'aluminium et les saloperies que cela produit, je tempérerai ton enthousiasme vert



Justement, cette solution ne coûte qu'une feuille de plastique à coller sur ta magic trackpad au lieu d'un pavé numérique supplémentaire.


----------



## herszk (2 Septembre 2011)

D'ailleurs, ce serait le top si celui qui en fait l'acquisition nous fasse un compte-rendu.


----------



## Bond@007 (6 Février 2012)

Et se faire son propre " Magic Numpad " au départ de son imprimante sur feuillet transparent, quelqu'un a-t-il essayé ?
Je vous avoue qu'à 30 euros les 3 feuillets aussi beau soit le packaging, on réfléchit à 2 fois 
Existe-t-il des produits similaires concurrents à moindre coût ?


----------



## Bond@007 (8 Février 2012)

UP, personne n'a trouvé de produits alternatifs ou tenter une impression sur transparent ?


----------



## Bond@007 (8 Février 2012)

Toujours personne n'a trouvé de produits alternatifs ou tester l'impression par soi-même ?


----------



## tatouille (9 Février 2012)

du ruban adhésif transparent et un crayon debile  ou alors achete un clavier comme tout le monde


----------



## Bond@007 (9 Février 2012)

Je pensais plus à une impression sur papier transparent ou alors comme tu le dis, feuillet transparent auto-adhésif et marquage à la main avec un bon indélébile.
Personne n'aurait un scan des feuillets du packaging ?


----------

